# Question..



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

If we were flying over the desert in a canoe and the wheels fell off how many pancakes would it take to shingle a roof?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

7 crayons and a hat because purple is squared.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

If you walked 20,000 kilometers from your cat, took a nap and walked another 20,000 in the same direction, how far away from your cat would you be?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ice cream don't got bones


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If your dog runs 3 miles and you dyed your hair red how many popsicles would catch fire?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

If you were riding through the desert on a llama and you were suddenly attacked by ninja squirrels, what color would your pants be?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

White because only ninja monkeys can plot demise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like llamas.........and cornucopia's.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Suddenly a giant spider wearing a wedding dress and riding a swan will sneak into my room, upon entering he trips on a shoe that I dropped earlier, awakening me from my sleep, and then he will get up and trip on a different shoe. I jump up, planning my escape, wearing mismatched socks, (as the divorce rate among my socks has gone up at an amazing pace) and heroically flip over the spider, narrowly missing his eyes. As I desperately look for a way to escape, my eyes shift over to the spider, who is still trying to get up. It looks like all is lost, until I see the unicorn! I remebered reading somewhere that the unicorns favorite snack is giant spiders wearing wedding dresses. I yodel, as everyone knows that is the only way to get a unicorns attention. The unicorn, upon hearing me, flies to the window and gobbles up the spider. And together we ride away, then in a stunnning turn of events, I fall off the unicorn into the lava pit


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love unicorns....


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yodaleeyheehooo


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think I'm playing right

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I don't think I'm playing right
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Grab the book nearest to you , turn to page 18, and find line 4


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> Grab the book nearest to you , turn to page 18, and find line 4


The cat loved helping people at the library.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

How many bodybuilders does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Polly Pufferfish here, Please don't come to near.
I'm terribly plain,but I prickle.
Yet if I had it my way , I'd be emerald today.
like Tim turtle dude is green as a pickle.


----------

